# Whoooo wants to help me make my Oberon choice? (UPDATED WITH PICS!)



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Hooray for tax refunds! After a year of saying, "Ooooh! I want THAT one." I'm finally getting one. Now the question lingers, which one? For a year I have been looking at different covers, falling in love with different covers, picking out skins to match the different covers. All while hating my bank account for not having magic money and my bank won't take my kids Monopoly money (throwing around words like "illegal" and "not real tender"), so I had to wait for the perfect opportunity to buy one.

Which is now, please help!! If you have these covers or these combos I would LOVE to see your pictures!

Combo #1:
The classic, Tree Of Life, in Saddle









With DG skin, Tree Of Books









Combo #2:
Creekbed Maple in Saddle (I love the color)









With DG skin, Letter-eater









Combo #3:
River Garden in Red OR Saddle









With DG skin, Zen Revisited









Combo #4:
Roof Of Heaven in Sky Blue









With DG skin, Starry Night









Combo #5:
Sky Dragon in Red









With DG skin, Orient









I am open to suggestions as well, so if you have any, let me hear them! I am spending a lot on this cover and I am not going to be restricted to my own thoughts!

P.S. I love you enablers.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the River Garden in red and it an absolutely beautiful cover.

Check out the Oberon picture thread to see many combos! One of the pictures of the red River Garden was taken outside and is simply stunning


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

All of your combos are beautiful - !  But, if captured and tortured and forced to pick one, I would go with the first one ... I really love that combo.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it is better not to try to match the oberon colour with a dominant colour in the kindle in case they are almost the same, but not quite.  So for me the decals that work best are those with a touch of the colour (eg the red cover and Orient) and not say the first cover/decal you have - if the two broans are just slightly different then there will be a clash?  But the second option (letter eater) is a contrast so less likely to do so.

Fun, isnt it!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

All of this is starting to give me a headache. I might just put all of my undecided decisions in a hat and draw for it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

combo 1!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the combo 3 and the sky dragon but I would put the zen revisited decal with the sky dragon, ties in better. Glad you are the one making the decision and not me!


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the Tree of Life (no skin yet) and it's just absolutely beautiful.  I also have trouble deciding on things (as you may be able to tell from my user name), so I understand your dilemma.  Fortunately, my hubby got me an Oberon for Christmas, so I didn't have to make the final decision (thank goodness).  Anyway, I think that you will love any Oberon cover that you get.  I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.  If you are, in any way, leaning towards one of the covers over the others, you should listen to your heart and go with that one.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm, tough decision. Especially with all the combo's. However, there are two that really jumped out at me. 

#1- like you said "the classic". I just love that combo and if you get tired of the skin down the road, there are a ton that would go with it nicely.

#3- I really like the skin you chose to go along with that one! That zen is very pretty, not too busy, but just enough.

Now to confuse you further, as the PP mentioned, zen really does go well with the red dragon as well!

Have fun and go with your gut!!! (which one says....Jessi's Kindle)


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh my dear, I could hardly make up my OWN mind on Oberon covers!!!  But I will say, every single cover and skin you have picked out are absolutely beautiful!!!!  (see how much I've helped you.  )

You are so funny.....monopoly money, teehee......I was going to try that next myself!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh just buy them all!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I love #5, though you could also use the Orient skin with the River Garden in either color... I love the Orient skin, but it wouldn't go with anything I have, hehe.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh, my favorites are #4 and #2, in that order. Gorgeous combos!!


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know if it is really helping, but my favorites are 1 and 4.  Both gorgeous!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Great combos, i cant pick just one


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll throw in my votes for #2 and #5.  I've always liked the aardvark skin and the dragon with that orient skin would be perfect together ><


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it's worse now. I do want all of them, and might end up getting two covers (Tree Of Life and River Garden, perhaps?) I think I will get whichever gets the most votes. I do love all of them, equally. The TOL was the first cover I saw and fell in love with, but since then I've seen 4 more.   I think I may be the epitome of a women right now.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Jessi said:


> Hooray for tax refunds! After a year of saying, "Ooooh! I want THAT one." I'm finally getting one. Now the question lingers, which one? For a year I have been looking at different covers, falling in love with different covers, picking out skins to match the different covers. All while hating my bank account for not having magic money and my bank won't take my kids Monopoly money (throwing around words like "illegal" and "not real tender"), so I had to wait for the perfect opportunity to buy one.
> 
> Which is now, please help!! If you have these covers or these combos I would LOVE to see your pictures!
> 
> ...


I rearranged the pics side by side to get a better idea of the combos. Honestly all of these are gorgeous combos, but it needs to be your decision. Are you drawn more to any of them or favor any of the designs or colors? I'd try to narrow it down, keep elimating your least favorite untill have only one standing.  I know... not much help! lol


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I vote for Number 5...  I don't think you would get bored with that one!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd go with #2 and #5, not necessarily in that order.  I would just close my eyes and pick one in that case... LOL


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

My husband is throwing his 2 cents into the mix and says that he likes "The red one (cover) with the bamboo skin or that other red skin." I love being confused on something so nice to look at.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

If I'm not happy with the cover I buy from them, can I exchange it? Or will I have to sell it to somebody on the boards to get a new one?


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Jessi said:


> My husband is throwing his 2 cents into the mix and says that he likes "The red one (cover) with the bamboo skin or that other red skin." I love being confused on something so nice to look at.


I really like the River Garden cover with the DG Orient skin, the dragon cover would be my least favorite out of the bunch. I don't think you can return the covers unless it is defective. You can always sell it on the board, but you probably won't be able get the full price that you paid for it.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

I love either 1 or 5 !!!  If I had to pick from these two it would be tough but I am thinking #5 would win!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I vote for #5......but this is probably a biased opinion since that's my favorite Oberon and the one I plan on ordering for myself someday.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the REd+dragon.  Looks sexy!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

So, I tried pulling some out of a hat (literally). I came out with the combo of River Garden in Red and the Orient skin. By the end of next week, if I haven't made up my mind 100%, then that is the combo I'm going with. I'm pumped about getting an Oberon, definitely can't wait.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the River Garden in red and Orient skin are beautiful together.  I also think the River Garden in saddle would be pretty with Starry Starry Night.  

I have the RG in saddle and bought a blue/gold custom DNA skin to go with it when I get tired of the peacock I have on now.  I love having options, so I bought two Oberons!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

i have the Avenue of Trees in taupe with the Reaching Out skin from Decalgirl.  BEAUTIFUL.  Prettier than I even imagined.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Of the choices shown - I vote for # 3.  Very pretty combo


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> I think the River Garden in red and Orient skin are beautiful together. I also think the River Garden in saddle would be pretty with Starry Starry Night.
> 
> I have the RG in saddle and bought a blue/gold custom DNA skin to go with it when I get tired of the peacock I have on now. I love having options, so I bought two Oberons!


Do you have a picture or two of your RG in saddle? I wanted to see what it looked like in saddle before I made my final decision. Many thanks!


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL I was just about to ask which one you chose. It's hard, isn't it? Sounds like you're going to have to get two - just figure out which one you want _first_.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Here you go. The picture taken on the white is the most true to the actual color, on the marble countertops it is a little brighter. The last picture is how it looks with my blue custom skin. (I was mistaken about the gold...it has no gold in it)


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

My goodness, it's gorgeous in saddle as well. Aaaaaah, I'm stuck!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh, the saddle is REALLY nice!!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Combo #1 is exactly what I have, with the Tree of Books in matte.  I love, love, love it!  Even my daughter remarked how neat it looks together.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Well Combo #1 was my first love, but I can't tear myself away from the Creekside Maple or the China Garden. LOL. Then there's the ROH, which was love #2. Ohhhhhh man. I need help.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

After beating my head up against a brick wall for 20 minutes or so, I decided on what I want. There is only one little bitty problem... the skin I want is on GelaSkins (with the cut out keyboard area) and I wanted it from DG in matte. What am I supposed to do?
This is the skin I want:









And I plan on getting the Oberon River Garden in saddle. 

Any suggestions on getting this skin to DG?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

That's the skin I have! It's very pretty! The cut-out does bug me a little though. I know one thing you could do would be to order the print from Gelaskins and then scan it for DG, but that would be a little pricey. Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Jessi,

I'm glad you've made your decision and I can't wait to see it all put together! I am not sure if one company CAN print anothers design? Maybe someone else in the know will be of more help to you on that one. You could always email DG to find out for sure. They are wonderful at returning emails, etc. and always so helpful whenever they can be.  HTH


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I GOT MY NEW SKIN AND OBERON CASE!!! River Garden by Oberon in saddle and Let the Hair Go Free by Gelaskins



















Sooooo, what do you guys think? Quite the cute, huh? Thanks for helping me with this brain-thumping decision. You guys are great!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Gorgeous! That's the skin I had before cagnes made me a custom.  It's super cute.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful choice!  Enjoy them!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Great choice!


----------



## skookum (Feb 11, 2010)

Definitely Combo #1

  Go for understated elegance.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

That combo is just beautiful; you must be thrilled, doing the happy dance; 
they are both lovely!
Congrat's and enjoy, and thanks for letting us help.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

That's is wow!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

After having my Oberon for two days and using my K every chance I get, I just wanted to say, I LOVE MY OBERON! I can't believe I ever questioned myself about getting one! It is fantastic and I love the way it feels while I'm reading. Simply amazing. Thanks for all your responses!! Have a great Valentine's Day. <3


----------

